# Wee yrling donkey



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 23, 2007)

This lady contacted me, she is moving and has a yearling filly and a yearling donkey (spotted white) and needs a home asap. Anyone have any advice on what I can tell her? I know nothing about donkeys. Just having this surgery puts me in a bind to help and I always like to help.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 23, 2007)

Debs, You know that "SMILE" you need..., well, what a better way then to say yes to to spotted donkey! Between the AV's and the donkey you will be smiling constantly and wont have time to think about sitting on your butt. :bgrin

Really, I think you should take him. Donkeys have a personality all there own and so differant then a horses. I honestly think donks have a much better personality. They can also do some of the most comical things out, and besides going out and just hugging a donkey and petting those LOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGG ears, is good therapy in itself. You'll be surprised how little work a donkey really is. Questions, you can email me :bgrin




: Corinne


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree. I love my horses and hubby has the donks but every yard needs the life and entertainment that a donkey brings. They are such sweet lovin critters!! I wish I could take her but I am toooooo far away.


----------



## minimule (Jun 23, 2007)

If you DO take him, if you don't want mini mules running around have him gelded soon! If they grow up with horses they are more likely to breed them :bgrin



: I'd love to take them both but Kilroy says "NO MORE DONKEYS MOM!"


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 23, 2007)

Both are fillies.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 23, 2007)

put them in the mail to me :aktion033: :aktion033:

just don't tell my husband


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]oh i would love a donkey friend for Petunia



. i wonder how far from me you are? Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (Jun 23, 2007)

Debs, you know you would love to have a donkey!! They are so sweet.

You won't be laid up too much longer.....take them!


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 26, 2007)

And ? :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the lady has changed her mind.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, thats a bummer on your part :no: but it goes to show most people hate to part with there irrisitable little long ears



: BTY- Debs, I still havent found that darn box! :bgrin Corinne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 26, 2007)

Gee, maybe one of nice big padded envelopes.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry, our stores dont carry THOSE TYPE, of padded envelopes :bgrin


----------

